# Trade Show



## PhillyFresh (Nov 24, 2009)

I am representing my company at a trade show coming up in January. I just wanted to see if anyone could give me good insight on how to promote my business there. I operate a screen printing business that has been running for about a year now. I was thinking about doing a drawing where each business drops of a card and I randomly pick one that would win 20 free shirts. This way I would collect a lot of information from the businesses there and would be able to contact them about doing business with me. I would appreciate it if any one could help me out with any ideas that might work to promote my business at this trade show.

This trade show is for a skateboard magazine in which I print shirts for. There will be a lot of different companies there and skate shops. I think it will be a perfect opportunity to pick up some business. Thanks in advance.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Drawings are always an excellent idea, but yawn on 20 shirts. How about an ipod? Or an ipod plus 20 shirts. 

Make sure you have a candy bowl there too, with chocolates. And, forgive me in advance ladies, but a cute girl behind the table with you does wonders too. Just ask American Apparel. Their booth is a must stop for me when I go to trade shows.


----------



## Chap Ambrose (Oct 21, 2008)

I've had good luck printing up a ton of shirts and then giving one free to anyone who fills out a moderately detailed questionnaire.

This includes contact info, when/why they might order shirts, etc.


----------



## PhillyFresh (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks for the advice Chap. I was thinking about printing shirts and giving them out, your idea of having them fill out questionnaire's is perfect!!


----------



## Chap Ambrose (Oct 21, 2008)

No problem Tim.

I think I saw your cards at Print Liberation, where are you located? I'd like to come check out your shop sometime.


----------



## aminaic (Dec 18, 2009)

make sure you are presentable with your suit and tie


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

aminaic said:


> make sure you are presentable with your suit and tie


I think it is best to dress to your target market or maybe one step above - but that does not mean you always wear a suit and tie in my opinion. You want to make sure that the attendees are comfortable walking up to you and can relate to you if at all possible. First impressions are huge at trade shows because of all the other things going on. Hardest thing I have found at shows like Surf Expo is getting people to stop by your booth if you don't have something that catches their eyes (i.e. great graphics, pretty young girl as mentioned above,...). So market to the attendees you want.

Just my thoughts after doing well over 50 shows as an exhibitor and being a former trade show organizer as well.

Mark


----------

